# Still looking



## flyboy (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi, I have been quite for a while as I have been travelling down to Spain through Portugal in my motorhome. I am now camped at La Rosaleda in Ficha de estancia I think that's the place! I am still looking for work that will also give me accommodation in the Calpe area, I will be up there in January and staying for a couple of months.
I am open to any ideas as long as they are legal. I would also be interested in joining a Masonic lodge in that area.


----------

